# 13 Halloween swing and jazz tracks...



## nightbeasties

...not on the Haunted House or Halloween Stomp albums. Just a few from my own collection, 30s-50s. Not specifically written for Halloween, but they are spooky/morbid/etc.

For anyone who wants 'em.

Hallows Swing.zip

It's a free account.. I dunno how that works exactly, but there it is. The tracks are in a zip file and these... are them. 

He's Dead But He Won't Lie Down - Gracie Fields 1941

Hush, Here Comes The Bogey Man - Henry Hall Dance Orchestra 1932

It Must Be Swell To Be Laying Out Dead - Alex Bartha's Hotel Traymore Orchestra 1932

Me And The Ghost Upstairs - Fred Astaire 1940

Midnight In A Madhouse - Chick Webb & The Savoy Ballroom Orchestra 1937

Nightmare - Artie Shaw 1938

Quoth the Raven - Ella Mae Morse and the Kirby Grant Orchestra 1944 (this was ripped from a video of the scene from the film, so it's far from perfect but nifty indeed.)

Riders In The Sky - Peggy Lee 1949

The Ghost Of Smokey Joe - Cab Calloway 1939

The Yodellin' Ghost - Bing Crosby and the Andrews Sisters 1951

Dr. Heckle And Mr. Jibe - Dorsey Brothers Orchestra 1933

Dry Bones - Fred Waring & his Pennsylvanians 1947

Halloween - Betty Grable 1950


----------



## Dark lord

Thanx,might use a few of these for my singing skellies group !


----------



## Halloweiner

Thanks. That'd be a good group of songs to make up one of those free jukebox things. I have one made up for Halloween that is about due some new tunes.


----------



## Scaredy Kat

Thanks for posting this. I've been looking for songs like these. The older songs just work better for my own personal Halloween celebrating. My dad will appreciate it too since he was a kid when most of these came out, so I'm sure it'll bring back some childhood memories for him.


----------



## nightbeasties

I'm glad I could post something you guys want!

I'm the same Scaredy Kat, the older the better for me.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Very cool - I love music and am a fan of big band.


----------



## Halloweiner

I just posted a few old time Halloween songs I put onto youTube videos here:

*Mostly Ghostly Music Sharing Blaaahhhggg!!!*


----------



## nightbeasties

Hey- those are really cool. I especially appreciate your posting the Brian Sisters song (audio) on your site. I've been looking for that for ages!

Oh, and I responded about "The Walls Keep Talking" video on your site.  I think it might be the actual Teddy Hill Orch recording, which would mean it was late thirties... I cannot find any copyright info for when the darn thing was written. The 1941 Krupa/O'Day version is incredibly popular however. I can't find anything saying it was written earlier than 41... it's just a suspicion... lol


----------



## IshWitch

Thank you so much everyone!
I love these oldies and am a big Big Band fan!
I like to toss these kinds in amongst the newer tunes and also with modern radio stuff. Really mix it up and keep things hopping.
;D


----------



## nightbeasties

Glad you like. And I like your name- reminds me of the Ipswich Stocking ads. Close enough!


----------



## Coffindan

Great stuff thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dinosaur1972

Those are wonderful. There are some real gems in there.


----------



## IshWitch

nightbeasties said:


> Glad you like. And I like your name- reminds me of the Ipswich Stocking ads. Close enough!


Love those!
How cool!
My name came from a joke from our son, since I'm Polish, English, Irish, Scottish (and German and French) he said I was an "ish" witch and I thought that was too funny and a great name for the Halloween sites (I use Valkyrie as well).


----------



## BadTableManor

Thank you so much for posting these! I love this oldtime music, but have a hard time finding it. 
One song I really like, although it's a bit later, is by Lambert, Hendricks and Ross, called "Halloween Spooks". Wish I knew how to link the song.


----------



## Dinosaur1972

Agree ... that's a classic. Also love the album "Halloween Stomp" and "The Haunted House - 20 Tracks to make you Jump in the Night".


----------



## bastet

Thanks so much...these are great!


----------



## nightbeasties

Wow, Mediafire is nice... this zip is still up and available for download.


----------



## hallowedding

These are so much fun! Thank you for sharing them.


----------



## greatpumpking

These Are Awesome!..... my haunt music was getting too creepy for kids, so these are perfect!
Do you have any more lol ?
thanks,
Chris


----------



## Hauntcast

Great list. There is only so many times you can play the Monster Mash and Thriller


----------



## EvilMel

Thanks a ton!


----------



## Rich B

Anyone have a link for the Moon-Rays "Swingin At the Seance", that would seem to fit nicely as well...


----------



## Halloweiner

Here's a link that has 2 minute sound samples of each song:

CD Baby: "THE MOON-RAYS: Swingin' At The Seance"


----------



## nightbeasties

greatpumpking said:


> These Are Awesome!..... my haunt music was getting too creepy for kids, so these are perfect!
> Do you have any more lol ?
> thanks,
> Chris


Glad so many are getting use of these!

And I'm working on getting more put up for download. I just like to be careful that they're public domain, or I'd have hundreds of songs to put up. But still... with my collection of public domain songs, I still have probably 5000 tracks to look through to pull out those which are morbid or spooky. I promise if I get more together, I will post them.

 
ps. Don't forget, if you don't have Halloween Stomp and The Haunted House... or a number of other great songs, Halloweiner has the best sites ever for more great Halloween music. Check out his signature. (Hopefully he doesn't mind me promoting him, but it's the truth. Best sites.)


----------



## MacEricG

Hey nightbeasties: I was referred to this post after asking for some retro music. Great stuff!

Your collection inspired me to put together an album cover for the set under my iTunes collection. Thought I'd share.


----------



## katy church

Does anyone still have these available to download?? Would love to have them....


----------



## ForbiddenDarkness

Can some one post a new link to this download?

Thanks In Advance
ForbiddenDarkness


----------



## nightbeasties

MacEricG said:


> Hey nightbeasties: I was referred to this post after asking for some retro music. Great stuff!
> 
> Your collection inspired me to put together an album cover for the set under my iTunes collection. Thought I'd share.


That looks great!

I've been off forum for ages... I'm a mama now and a wonderful one year old is taking all my time! I re-uploaded the songs, along with a few extras.

http://www.mediafire.com/?560s680xi03h9pq

I hope this link works for everyone.


----------



## Twiddle

Speaking of Halloween Swing this one just popped up, brand new!!!!!
The Moon-Rays doing the Louis Armstrong classic "Skeletons in the Closet"

YouTube - The Moon-Rays- Skeletons In The Closet


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

nightbeasties said:


> That looks great!
> 
> I've been off forum for ages... I'm a mama now and a wonderful one year old is taking all my time! I re-uploaded the songs, along with a few extras.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?560s680xi03h9pq
> 
> I hope this link works for everyone.


Very cool. Thanks for uploading this music.


----------



## ForbiddenDarkness

Congratulations nightbeasties, Enjoy the fun years while they last…. Thanks for the re-upload too.

ForbiddenDarkness


----------



## Caligari

Hello! Is there any way that you can repost your 13 tracks? I know that this thread is a few years old, but this music never goes out of style! Thanks!


----------



## Dark lord

Caligari said:


> Hello! Is there any way that you can repost your 13 tracks? I know that this thread is a few years old, but this music never goes out of style! Thanks!


If no one replies, PM me with an email addy - I have all 3 folders / albums of these I can send you, would have to "DropBox" these to you as they are 200+ MB's
-DL-


----------



## Briswingdancer

Hello! These look great, but your link doesn't work anymore. Can I please get a new zip of the songs, I am planning a vintage swing dance with a Halloween theme. Google Drive or Dropbox might work well for you. Thanks!


----------



## kmeyer1313

I second that, Briswingdancer! Does someone have these to re-up? Thank you!


----------



## Dinosaur1972

Here are 4 Halloween Swing compilations that I'm pretty sure people shared on this forum. I don't think any are commercially available.
Vintage Halloween Wax
Halloween Oldies 1
Halloween Oldies 2
Halloween Swing


----------



## Dinosaur1972

And of course, visit these two forum pages for a couple more ...
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/147632-30s-40s-era-halloween-vol-1-various-artists.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/147633-30s-40s-era-halloween-vol-2-various-artists.html


----------



## JoeDoakes

Is there anyway to share this again? The link seems invalid


----------



## siys

JoeDoakes said:


> Is there anyway to share this again? The link seems invalid


The link is two posts above your post asking for a re-share; and it has 5 more tracks and includes two more simialr downloads!


----------



## nightbeasties

I'm a little surprised that this 10 year old post isn't totally lost. I didn't get emails from the forum for a couple years, sorry to anyone who asked for a re-upload and didn't get a response.

I've just uploaded the zip file again: http://www.mediafire.com/file/trzjdcfht7p32oj/Hallows_Swing.zip/file


( I don't use DropBox but if anyone has a better idea for a file share other than Mediafire, do let me know. Thanks)


----------



## Palladino

Link doesn't work


----------



## Dinosaur1972

Which link? There are a lot of links in this thread, and the one right before your question was working last night at least.


----------

